# Strava Widget



## Andrew Gronow (2 Aug 2012)

Iv'e pasted the Strava code into my profile but it doesn't show up.
Is it supported on here?


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2012)

Sorry, no, the Strava code won't work here as it's an iframe code snippet.

Do they offer any alternative codes?


----------



## Andrew Gronow (5 Aug 2012)

I'm a little lost when it comes to code, but it appears they don't...


----------



## MrJamie (5 Aug 2012)

Its a shame, their weekly summary or latest ride widgets would be great if set up for signatures. xFire and xbox live do those dynamic images that show your latest stats, would be awesome if strava or endomondo did the same, would be like free advertising for them too.


----------

